# Storm Damage



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Mother Nature last night decided I needed to work on my crypt this weekend.


















Those of you in the eastern US tie your witches down !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you must have gotten a major breeze going through!:googly:


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I guess, I was at work last night when the storm came through.

Our pool was the other big damage.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope things aren't damaged too badly.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Well theres your problem. You got all that fencing on one wall. You need some chi in your crypt. Balance the fence panels, half per wall. Or just turn the building around so the wind blows against the heavy part 

All kidding aside, hope nothing got damaged.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, we had a big a$$ storm come though here. Fortunately, my son caught the fact that I left a wing outside to dry before the wind picked up...


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

The storms came through Illinois as well. They were scary. I hope your stuff isn't too damaged.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

When I see stuff like this, it makes me wonder about using real granite tombstones!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

It all looks fine, just sideways.
I'm just going to roll it back upright


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang..................


----------

